# Lady Urethra, Nottingham - June '16



## KM Punk (Aug 10, 2016)

*History*

This is on Tottle Brook, constructed around 1957, this culvert which picks up a few tributarys along the way eventually ending up at a Sump(which has loads of crap stranded in it) to take flow underneath a canal and eventually outfalling into the River Trent.

*Explore*

As you may have noticed, myself and UrbanCaving have been spending a lot of time looking for more drains in the Midlands. We've known about this one for a few weeks and chose to do it on our latest trip to Nottingham.

(1)







(2)






(3)






(4)






(5)






(6)






(7)






(8)






Cheers for Looking
​


----------

